# Swap and show



## jolane (Feb 3, 2014)

Swap and show, all bread pigeons

Come one come all

: AT Marvin Schindler, House: May 24 2014, 10:00 am till 5:00 pm
2083 Tallwood La, Port Saint Lucie, FL

Call for details Joe Infuso, 772 631-2930


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you for the info


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks , I like hearing about upcoming shows


----------



## jolane (Feb 3, 2014)

Jason Heidlauf said:


> thanks , I like hearing about upcoming shows


Hope 2 see you there


----------



## jolane (Feb 3, 2014)

logangrmnr said:


> Thank you for the info


You are welcome Hope 2 see you there jo


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll see you there. Thanks for letting us know.

Mark/Ace


----------



## jolane (Feb 3, 2014)

Sweet See you there jo


----------

